# Hedge apples as insect repellent?



## spot (Jan 3, 2007)

In the interest of using fewer chemicals...

How many of you use hedge apples to keep spiders and whatnot out of the basement or garage?
Does this really work?

From my research, I have found out that half the people say it works, and half says no.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 3, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how many spiders do you have in your house?  

What's a hedge apple?

Be glad you don't live in my house, I usually kill or relocate 3-4 wdb rattlesnakes per year, lol.

-Kevin


----------



## Roospike (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont know for sure, but i've always throw them under my wood pile and dont have an issue with bugs and mice .


----------



## Harley (Jan 3, 2007)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> I usually kill or relocate 3-4 wdb rattlesnakes per year, lol.
> -Kevin



Inside the house?


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 3, 2007)

Harley said:
			
		

> wrenchmonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, no not inside thankfully.  I find them outside all the time.  The area I live in is actually named "The Rattle Snake Hills". 

I relocate the ones I find in the yard, I kill the ones I find in the garage because I don't want them learning to live there.

-Kevin


----------



## Corey (Jan 3, 2007)

If you want to know everything you never wanted to know about hedge apples, you have to go to the official site;

http://hedgeapple.com/

I have heard some say they repel bugs and spiders. But sometimes, looking at all the things crawling around under hedge trees you have to wonder how effective that is!

Corey


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2007)

I have to agree with Corey.  I know people that swear by the effectiveness of the hedge apple (fruit of the osage orange "female").  But I have also seen spiders climb across them.  Huh, don't know.

Snakes - me and snakes don't get along.  Yea,yea, I know all the good stuff they are supposed to do.  Let 'em do it, just not around me.  
Jags + snakes = squoooshy snakes.


----------



## fespo (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the old farm row of heges in my backyard. I can never keep the apples by my firewood because of the squirres. They eat every apple  that falls, then comes spring and i have heges growing all over the place. One year I thought I could just compost my apples    WRONG  those seed grew everywhere.  I have heard  of it as an insect repellent , dont know if it works.


----------



## smirnov3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh... HEDGE apples.

For a moment, I thought you said 'Horse Apples as insect repellent', and that made me very confused


----------



## Mo Heat (Jan 5, 2007)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> Oh... HEDGE apples.



I thought horse apples and hedge apples were the same. In fact, I found this on the hedge apple site listed above:

_Very often, a Hedgeapple is incorrectly referred to as a Hedge Ball, Horse Apple, Green Brains, Monkey Balls or Mock Orange (click here for correct definition of these). In Texas, they call them Horse Apples,_

I'm from Tejas (among other places  BTW.


----------



## smirnov3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Anton Smirnov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in New England, Horse Apples is what comes out the other end of the horse. And I doubt they would do much to repel insects. As to repelling people, well...


----------

